# WHAT'S WITH THE BITING



## dame508 (Sep 20, 2008)

OK Viper is almost 7 weeks and hi is biting everything what to do and how. I got him a chew toy but it still happens and VIPERS TEETH HURT shoes, toes, rugs, blankets. How long does it last................HELP


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: dame508OK Viper is almost 7 weeks and hi is biting everything what to do and how. I got him a chew toy but it still happens and VIPERS TEETH HURT shoes, toes, rugs, blankets. How long does it last................HELP


Welcome to the world of the German SHREDDER puppy! It only lasts for the first several MONTHS, or their whiole life, depending on the individual.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

play biting is a tipical puppy behavior, the have razor sharp puppy teeth and they are learning how to use them. it also might have to do with the fact that he was taken away from his mom and littermates to early.


----------



## dame508 (Sep 20, 2008)

are you serious... and I thought I was lucky..he barely cries and sleeps all night no crying drama but the biting is insane


----------



## dame508 (Sep 20, 2008)

well what can I do to train him or lesson the biting or atleast so he doesn't hurt you


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:OK Viper is almost 7 weeks and hi is biting everything what to do and how. I got him a chew toy but it still happens and VIPERS TEETH HURT shoes, toes, rugs, blankets. How long does it last................HELP


Though it may seem like biting.

And it may hurt like biting.

And involve teeth like biting.

We have to remember we have a puppy/dog. And, to them, it's not biting. To a puppy, it's a wonderful invitation to PLAY!!!!!! 

I know you had to get your puppy early, but one of the other many advantages to keeping a puppy longer with it's littermates and mom is they learn a bit of bite inhibition from them. Cause when they try to play with mom and bite too hard, she deals with it and teaches. And when they try to play with their littermates and bite too hard, they help teach bite inhibition.

That said....................... for some reason GSD puppies tend to do this 'invitation to play' thing in a very painful way for humans more than other breeds and many of us have to deal with it. 

The only way is to teach a NEW way to play. Cause we want the interaction. We want the attention from them. And we want to be a fun playmate. But it can't involve the teeth. ouch ouch ouch.

So with TEACHING in mind, and the time it takes, and consistancy... we actually had to make a sticky for this on the board cause the problem comes up so frequently. Just go to:

Just click on this!!


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Probably the only thing about the puppy stage I don't miss. As everyone said, its normal and more than likely will pass.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

When we first got Duke at 5 months, he would nip at our legs, feet, ankles, hands, & arms. Basically anywhere he could nip he was going to nip. I have a 4 year old and a 16 month old sons and he would even do that to them and I just couldnt/wouldnt have that! 

So on a vet visit I talked to her about the nipping and biting and she told me that, that was the hurt dog in them. Of course viper is alot smaller and is just being a puppy, and Im not sure that I believe that statement anyway, she had some good advise as to when he would do the nipping.

She said when he started to nip, try and catch him before he got that far and distract him with something else (very quickly) they like the sqeeky toys best when there pups, and also try to break down into some training when he starts that along with some good ol tasty treats! 

Main thing is just get his attention away from it quickly. However you can think of in that split second of nipping! I know it hurts, I had bruises all over me and so did my husband and kids! Good Luck with it...Hope it helps out somewhat...If not he will grow out of it, after all he is still a baby and has to have that baby play LOL!

Stacey


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Just wait until Viper has 7 canine teeth becuase his baby teeth haven't all fallen out and the big boy teeth are coming in. And the molars... When Otto's front teeth came in, he went through a terrible biting stage, now he's brutal with the canines coming in. He has bones and a large assortment of chew toys, but I'm still his favorite chew toy. 

The only thing I notice slows him down is getting him focused on his commands for 10 or 15 minutes.


----------



## Manfred (Sep 15, 2008)

their german shepherds , thats what the do , but don't worry , it gets better in about 6 or 7 years


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Well, you DID name him Viper!








Seriously, people have given you good advise here. Work gloves might also help you make it through this period. 

They also tend to chew all the while the teeth are coming in -- then they chew when that first set of teeth go out and the adult teeth come in.

As for the inivitation to play, we will hope that Viper will give up living up to his name and begin to substitute the old nose prod.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Momtoduke? What did your vet mean when she said it was the "hurt dog in them"? 
I keep seeing a doggy shrink, sitting in front of your puppy and asking how he felt about his Mom and did he feel loved as a youngster. 
Sheilah


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: sit,stayMomtoduke? What did your vet mean when she said it was the "hurt dog in them"?
> I keep seeing a doggy shrink, sitting in front of your puppy and asking how he felt about his Mom and did he feel loved as a youngster.
> Sheilah


I am assuming that she ment it's in there nature to be hurt dogs. I really have no clue, I dont think she ment it in a bad way but as I said also I dont think that I believe in that statment. Have you ever seen a German Shepherd attack on tv shows? Like when there practicing with K-9's on the cop shows? Thats what comes to mind for me when she said that. 

How they bite on the ankles. They usually go straight for the ankles or arms if your holding them out. I know what shes talking about but cant explain it really. Needless to say if it's true Dukes not going to hurt anyone for he has stopped the biting lol!

Are you talking to me when you said something about a doggie shrink? And if so what are you meaning? I'm not a natural blonde but the chemicals have sunk in lol! No OFFENSE TO ANYONE! thats just what my husband tells me lol!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Are you sure the vet didn't say HERDING dog? I have had dogs/pups of various herding breeds and they were ALL like little "pit vipers" as puppies. Biting on the ankles is also natural to a herding breed dog.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I think you called it Tracy! At the NE meetup today, there were 3 puppies. 2 were well behaved adorable little loves. The third puppy was Otto, my east german alligator.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

Nope, her and the assistant both said hurt dogs, and I even repeated it and said "the hurt dog in them" and gave her a weird look as she confirmed what they had said! I know it wasnt herd dog...

It was hurt dog...but she absolutly loves duke, so there isnt anything she holds against him or anything. So as I said I dont think she ment anything bad at all, but I personally dont understand why she did say it, because any dog can be a hurt dog if they want to be or is made to be!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: momtoduke
> Are you talking to me when you said something about a doggie shrink? And if so what are you meaning? I'm not a natural blonde but the chemicals have sunk in lol! No OFFENSE TO ANYONE! thats just what my husband tells me lol!


I didn't mean to offend you. But when I read the part about your puppy being a "hurt dog", the first mental image I had was your puppy sitting in front of a psychiatrist, who was leaning in and asking your puppy how he felt.
Maybe it is my past career as a crisis counselor coming back to haunt me. You know, the "hurt child" living in the adult? 
Sheilah


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

My Juli was an alligator for first few months. There are some stickies on how to address this behavior. Redirect to toys. I tried the yelping to indicate pain but that didn't do much good after one day. Eventually they learn bite inhibition and their bites become mouthing kisses with very light pressure from their teeth. I pretty much wore long sleeves to minimize the cuts. Her favorites were my pant legs, shoelaces and arms (good preparation for biting the sleeve  ). Also I found that if you get on the floor with them at their level its an invitation for play biting session. Stay above them and they will only be able to get your legs. Also if you wrestle them down when they bite they love this, now you are playing with them and inviting more bites and higher excitement level. Keeping them on a leash in the house so they have limited freedom also helps. Then you can control their behavior before something bad happens. Eventually it will all stop usually before they start teething and get the big teeth. If they still bite at 6 months more drastic methods are necessary. By then they usually know what to bite besides people unless commanded too.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Your east german alligator was a love!!! So he has already made up his mind!!! He was teaching Frodo how to be a man!!! (Poor little Frodo, in a house full of dominate girls!)


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: sit,stay
> I didn't mean to offend you. But when I read the part about your puppy being a "hurt dog", the first mental image I had was your puppy sitting in front of a psychiatrist, who was leaning in and asking your puppy how he felt.
> Maybe it is my past career as a crisis counselor coming back to haunt me. You know, the "hurt child" living in the adult?
> Sheilah


No, actually I dont have any idea about the hurt child living in the adult. I have never heard of that saying. 
Sometimes I do wonder if it would help Duke to have a psychiatrist maybe it would help him and me! 
Although Duke wasn't the only gsd she was talking about, she was talking about them all. She said that it is in their nature to be that way. I truely have no idea what she was talking about, all I know is she said it. If anyone would like I can ask her this week when Duke goes back to get his shot?? Then maybe I can explain it a little better. 

As far as being offended, you havent offended me, I dont get offended, I'm pretty easy going! I have to be! But I can assure you Duke doesnt need a psychiatrist he is very well stable! I'm the one that needs the psychiatrist LOL!


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

haha.. I myself have a East German Alligator!! I have another GSD he is more american and west german lines. What a difference! She is a love for the first minute out of her crate when she is happy to seem me then attempts to dismantle my limbs.. what a sweet girl! I just keep shoving chew toys in her mouth when she does this.. or try to distract her. 
As far as your vet.. never heard ANYTHING like that before. Is this a vet you have had for your other pets too?


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

yea she has been around for a while. she has been coppers vet for several years now. she is really good, and she knows he stuff! thats why i keep saying she didnt mean anything mean about that comment. 

She is a very well respected vet around here. one of the top of the line, and there are many vets here. she is in an animal rescue or is over it rather, and she does a k-9 pet walk which is awsome! duke and i didnt get to attend this year because of that sarcoptic mange but we will be next year, if the good Lord is willing!

there was a cop that came out here one time for the neighbors and pretty much said the same thing only not in those words. he wouldnt get out of the car the first time because no one was home and the next day he came looking for them i was home, and he told me he wouldnt get out, and had me to put duke inside because he said he knew what they were capable of.

I said dont they have to be trained to be capable of something like that and he laughed and said no! My dog is not mean at all, and yes it does bother me ALOT when people act like that because I know he would never hurt anyone unless they were trying to hurt his family!! probably just like 99.9% of everyones dog on this board!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Just so everyone remembers - she got Viper at 3 weeks of age (or was it younger?) ...

This is a problem when you have a singleton puppy or get a puppy too young. It does not have littermates to 'teach' it bite inhibition.

So - you have to be his littermate.









Every time he bites you let out a loud IPE! That's the word Ripe without the R. Make sure it's loud - you are trying to mimic the sound a puppy makes when another puppy bites too hard.

After you make this noise you will move away from Viper - just like a littermate would.


----------



## cgarrity (Apr 22, 2008)

Must mean "herding" dogs, not "hurt" dogs.


----------



## Levismomma (Mar 4, 2004)

Hi Dame508..sorry to hear about Viper biting but I went thru the same thing with Levi when he was a pup. I broke him of the habit in one day by filling a coffee can with some pennies and taping the lid on. Whenever he bit...I shook the can loudly and sternly said "no bite". He learned in one day that this was not acceptable. It worked for my husband and me. Good Luck.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I would caution anyone that uses the "shake a metal can full of pennies" methods as an aversive to train puppies. I know of someone who ended up with two dogs (terriers) that were terrified of any rattling, metalic noise. Just opening a soda can would send them running and hiding.


----------



## Jolynn (Oct 14, 2008)

dont let him bite you


----------



## pruettsparents (Oct 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaI think you called it Tracy! At the NE meetup today, there were 3 puppies. 2 were well behaved adorable little loves. The third puppy was Otto, my east german alligator.


We calls ours the "land shark"! ROFL!


----------

